# Bolivian Rams feeding frequency



## Attilio (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I just introduced a pair of bolivian rams to my community aquarium today and so far so good. However in all of my research I haven't seen a reccomendation on how often i should be feeding these guys. I feed the rest every two days, should i follow the same schedule with the rams? Any advice will be most appreciated!


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Are they adults or juveniles? Adults would probably be fine every two day, usually I feed adults every day.

Juveniles I would definitely do every day or twice a day, small crushed flakes would be fine.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attilio (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok great! Yes they are juveniles. So for now I'll feed them daily until they are older. Thanks for the advice.


----------

